# Epson 4800 based Chinese DTG printer.



## mantasnumber1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello, I what do you think about this printer: Oasis Signs- Flatbed Printer|Eco Solvent ink|Solvent ink|Reflective Banner|large format printer| Digital Flatbed Pirnter|Seiko ink|Konica Ink|Seiko Printer|Vinyl Banner|Inkjet Cotton Canvas|display Banner
It is based on epson 4800 and it seems to be similar to other 4800 based DTG's. I know that Chinese stuff would not be as good as I-dot or NeoFlex, but this printers price is 4 times lower, so I think its worth looking


----------



## EricDeem (May 7, 2011)

I'm only going to say that over the years I've learned that you get what you pay for. Be it service or parts or whatever, you will probably pay for it in the long run. I have a NeoFlex and couldn't imagine not having quality service and parts just a call away.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

In the long run the stress and waste will out weigh the cost of a printer with a good reputation and local service. Also make sure the supplier who ever it is buys parts direct from the countries main distributor. This keeps your cost down for consumable prts.


----------



## 102557 (Mar 6, 2010)

You really need to see the product in action.. If you had a local dealer that would service the machine it would be a more practical purchase.. I wouldnt say that all dtgs made there are bad this just isnt the case, in fact mastermind designed alot of the first units that were sold in the U.S and alot are still in use today.. however these were supported here in the u.s also... If you are well versed in the mechanics and operation of these printers its less of a gamble but a local dealer is optimal for success.. there are quite a few machines that are made outside the us that wok well.. there are alot of factors, hardware qauility,rip brand, parts availability, service support..


----------

